# Oztops?



## Ralph1malph (1/3/18)

Hi All, 
I can't locate any recent reference to Oztops in any search forum or intergoogle exploration.

Are they still a thing? Available? Their website is down etc etc.

Have I missed something?

Is there an equivalent product?

Cheers
Ralph


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/3/18)

Ralph1malph said:


> Hi All,
> I can't locate any recent reference to Oztops in any search forum or intergoogle exploration.
> 
> Are they still a thing? Available? Their website is down etc etc.
> ...


Oztops are no longer in business.


----------



## Ralph1malph (1/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Oztops are no longer in business.


Bugger.
I'll have to look for an alternative
Cheers


----------



## phildo (1/3/18)

I have seen Craig on Craig tube using an equivalent in one of his videos.

You might still be able to pick up oztops at a brick and mortar.


----------



## phildo (1/3/18)




----------



## phildo (1/3/18)

http://homebrewingcaps.com


----------



## punxsutawney phil (4/4/18)

if you just unscrew the lids very slightly it does the same thing just loose enough that is you squeeze the bottle air comes out i have done 100's of bottles like that and never lost 1 tighten the lid when the ferment is over i normally rack into a second bottle and age but that is optional


----------



## Alan (31/7/18)

Ralph1malph said:


> Hi All,
> I can't locate any recent reference to Oztops in any search forum or intergoogle exploration.
> 
> Are they still a thing? Available? Their website is down etc etc.
> ...


Hi

I am making similar tops to fit the 2L juice bottles. Please contact me at [email protected] for details.
Regards
Alan


----------

